

Unvealing prettyLoader, a solution aimed to unify ajax loaders - pluc
http://www.no-margin-for-errors.com/blog/2010/04/09/unvealing-prettyloader-a-solution-aimed-to-unify-ajax-loaders/

======
alttab
The first thing I thought was, "could I disable it for specific calls?"

Sometimes, you may not want a loader by the mouse, especially if the request
doesn't need a response. _(Think setting a checkbox, or something that makes a
short call and it's distracting to have a loading symbol)_

Looks really cool and I hate having to work in the loading notifier on each
call where it makes sense. I suppose the other issue is 'covered' by the
delay?

Still, gimme a flag and we're set.

~~~
walkon
I think you can avoid having it display on every ajax call by setting the
bind_to_ajax = false. Then, just manually call the show() or hide() when you
want to. Documentation:

[http://www.no-margin-for-
errors.com/projects/prettyloader/do...](http://www.no-margin-for-
errors.com/projects/prettyloader/documentation/)

------
tensafefrogs
> Unvealing prettyLoader, a solution aimed to unify ajax loaders

Do ajax preloaders have a history of having too much veal?

------
ionfish
How many loaders can it possibly unify if it's a plugin for a specific
framework?

~~~
scaron
I'm the developer of this. I built it using the most widely used framework and
plan on releasing it for others based on the feedback.

Didn't want to spend time converting it for multiple framework if there's no
real interest.

------
nkm
Very nice, it's actually how background processing notification should look in
web applications.

With a PNG and sprite animation it could be really pretty.

~~~
scaron
Yah though of using a APNG for animation, but it's just not widely supported
enough right now.

It's in my to-do list for sure.

~~~
nkm
Yes, that's too bad... The prospects aren't good either, it seems that Webkit
won't support it anytime soon and who knows about IE.

Good to know :)

